# Univega Superstrada



## max_n (Jul 24, 2009)

I've got a decrepit old Univega Superstrada sitting in the garage that, as I've become more interested in road-biking, has caught my attention. I've read a bit about the various Univega cults out there, but I've been unable to find a mention of a bike of this appearance, and, as I've been unable to date the machine, I cannot find out more information directly.

Here is all of the information I've been able to discern: Raceline 4130-DB Chromoly Double-butted 56cm frame, Shimano RSX breaks and derailleur. 


Photos are at this link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxnorman/sets/72157621679010719/. 

The question: Is it worth repairing, or would the money be more aptly spent on a new road-bike? I've ridden the thing a few times, and have always developed intense shoulder pain after twenty minutes or so. A repairman could probably fix this.


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a beautiful bike. If it were mine I'd restore it. Maybe some fitting help would stop the shoulder problem. Maybe you could convert it to a singlespeed/fixie if you wanted a new bike anyway. If you sell it there's probably a market for a univega that nice. Heck, if it weren't so big, I'd be interested in it, myself.


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

Just out of curiosity...What size frame is that? I own a Univega now and have owned a Bertoni (same designer) and am looking for top end bike from one of the two.


----------

